# Cross-Stitch



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone here do cross-stitching?

I just finished a long drawn out one and have started on a rooster counted cross-stitch on 14 count aida.

Anybody have projects that they are doing?

Here's a pic of the one I'm just starting on.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Love that rooster.  

I use to do cross-stitch many moons ago, very relaxing. At one point I started doing one in seed beads rather then threads, talk about long drawn out work. I finished about 1/4 of it, put it away, thinking I'd get back to it, never did. That pretty much ended my cross-stitching.

Enjoy stitching your rooster.


.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

good lord! what a lovely rooster :rock: 
cross stitch..sigh...I tried to learn it a couple of times, but it just wasn't for me  I do needlepoint, tho. I never really figured out why I didn't like doing cross stitch....maybe because if you don't make each x exactly the same, the finished product looks wonky. at least mine always did ...look wonky, that is :baby04: 

anyway....Good luck on your rooster


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks. 

I figure it will take me most of the winter lol. I'm slow at it. But I use it for my evening 'wind down' time. I never did get the hang of needle point so good for you for 'getting it'. 

My 8 year old daughter is learning to cross-stitch now. My 16 year old son knows how, but he doesn't enjoy it as much as the rest of us do.


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

I love those ornaments!

I've done a few little projects like that as gifts for those hard to shop for people. I usually spend the winter inside in the evening curled up too.

As for supplies... I think I have just about everything you could need lol. Hubby just rolls his eyes at me when I bring out the boxes to start a new project.

It's fun to me.


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

Oh, isnt' he pretty? But wouldn't he be even prettier on a black background? I'm thinking 36 count black linen, stitched over 2. The colors would just pop out against the black and I would use a red or rust colored trim for the pillow ruffle. 

Who is the designer and where I get the pattern? I need to add this one to my to-do pile. My kitchen and laundry room are done in chickens and roosters.


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

I actually found the booklet with the patterns in it at a sewing expo. I have seen the same on online and at Michael's though. The picture in the OP is just the one on the front cover. I was thinking a red pillow ruffle. It's for my son and he loves red. The background is actually stitched thread. Though, you could leave that out and just do the rooster if you like. 

Anyway here's the info on the booklet, it actually has a hen in there too, which will be my next project. 

Leisure Arts, Designed for Cross Stitch and Needlepoint
Barnyard Pair by Nancy Rossi
Produced by Kooler Design Studio, Inc.
www.leisurearts.com

Good luck finding it. I really like a lot of their designs.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Once upon a time I did lots of cross stitch. Then I started having trouble with pain in my hands so I gave it up for about 7 years now. Used to do Christmas ornaments in the family every year so I've done a few of those here and there. Everyone misses them.

I have enough stuff to start my own store. Did get rid of a tiny bit last year at a yard sale. Still have tons more.

Wind in Her Hair-----I may have some critters for you. Will look this week. Have to dig them out! Will let you know.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair------------Well, I went digging and found some small enough for ornaments. Some are just single ones and others are embedded in a design that you can (leave out.) Not sure if you just wanted wildlife or other animals so I will list both.

Cute reindeer with a scarf
Owl (2 designs)
Polar bear cubs
Christmas Robins
Chickadee on a french horn
Chickadees (& Noel)
Bunny (& Peace)
Cardinal & Ivy
Deer
Squirrel
Chipmunk (2 designs)
Goldfinch in wreath
Cardinal holding ornament ball
Chickadee with Christmas lights
Goose wreath
Holiday Goose
Mouse
Pika
Pig with Christmas hat
Cute Rudolph
Rooster & Hen
Rooster with Star
Grizzly cub
Hare
Turkey
Squirrels holding acorn
Quail
Waterfowl (heads only)
Deer in wreath
Deer with scarf
December bird
Reindeer with wreath
Ram (2 designs)
Rooster
Bluebird with Christmas hat
Dove in wreath
Decoy duck
British Birds Winter Sampler (5 birds)
Ewe
Peahen
Peacock
Cardinal on holly
Cute Mouse on sled
Bluebird with birdhouse on greenery with red ribbon
Chickadee (single)
Chickadee Trio
Dove with ribbon &holly
Moccasins/teepees/black fetish bear

Just give a shout if any of them strike your fancy.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

This link is from another craft forum. It's a Russian needle crafts site, all the free patterns start with the second group on the left side of the site. This is the first page (1 0f 7) in the very first link.....................................

http://www.alsenik.narod.ru/shems.htm

The main page, again free patterns start in the second group, for those who don't understand Russian........................
http://alsenik.narod.ru/frames.htm

Some really nice patterns, I don't think the Russians are too worried about copyright laws..........LOL


.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I stitch. I just finished a kit called "Brother against brother" it's two Civil War soldiers against both flags. Took me a year, on and off, to finish. It's for my brother who is a Civil War nut. It won Best of Show at the County Fair.

I've started on one with a cat laying among some books on a book shelf. It's also a kit, but I substituted black evenweave cloth for the aida. I like working over two threads. I just haven't been in the mood to work on it for the past month or so. I'll pick it up again when it's cold.

I find that I now would rather do kits rather than subscribe to lots and lots of magazines. It's easier to find kits than to find the fabric I want. Of course I also find myself substituting the fabric I want instead of that included. I really don't like working on aida.

We cleaned out my grandmother's house and I found some plastic canvas that I brought home as well as some embroidery transfers and some candle wicking stuff. One candlewicking kit didn't have the yarn in it, so I'll have to figure out what to use for that, and finish it. Also found some old table runners, etc that she had never embroidered. I'll finish those up too.

But, back on track, yes, I x-stitch and love it.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Realistic but not cartooney! Makes perfect sense to me. All the ones you listed are realistic even the cute mouse on a sled. And I see you like chickadees!! On two that you listed, deer in wreath & reindeer in wreath I forgot to mentioned that they are the heads only. That may make a difference for you.

Should be able to get to them tomorrow or Friday. Right now I have to go clear out/clean up our sun room. Roof leaked and more rain is expected this weekend! Eek!


----------



## NativeGurl (Aug 7, 2004)

I love to cross stitch but haven't been doing it at all very often. My project that I wanted to finish when my son was born was like a birth announcement. He just turned 19 months old and I am still working on it. LOL I have to laugh at myself just cause if I don't I feel bad about not working on it more. I will get it done though. 
I would love to make some dishtowels for Chirstmas but with the way my Christmas craft list is going I will still be crafting next Christmas for this Christmas!!! 
Happy Stitching Everyone!!!


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

It's cool that so many people do cross-stitch. I haven't found many people anywhere that do. I'd love to see pics of some people's latest projects.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I used to do a lot of it, mostly Marty Bell English cottage designs. Somehow or other I haven't done much in the last few years, but I do enjoy it.

That rooster is GREAT, LOC! And your ornaments, too, WIHH! Anything realistic is wonderful. I hate the cartoon ones, too. But it seems like there's a lot more cartoon patterns out there than anything else. I'm not really into "cute" LOL!

Jennifer


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

I'm trying to finish up Scary Scraps the mummy. Almost done. Here is a picture of what the finished product will look like, except mine is being done on a piece of R&R Reproductions Hand Dyed fabric called Twisted Tequila green (best described as a lime green) that I got when I belonged to Silkweaver's fabric of the month club. I couldn't imagine what else to use such a fabric color for. Anyway, it's a really fun piece. Very different from my usual taste, which is much more sedate (think Marbek Nativity on black which is my magnus opus work in progress), but it was opportunity to be really wild with color. Lots of Rainbow Galley threads in it. It will be turned into a stuffed stand-up when finished.

http://www.moseynme.com/catalog/074.shtml


----------



## puglady (Aug 25, 2002)

I love me some chickens! I, too, have UFOs (unfinished projects) to take along for times when I'll be waiting for a child. Right now I'm working on a row of kimonos because they're not too challenging and I can work on them while I get chemo. I just have to make sure I don't stitch my tubes into my project! I love those ornaments -- you don't feel like you're working your whole life on them, yet they are beautiful gifts when you are done.


----------

